# Buying Deer meat??



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,
not sure wether this is the right spot to put this.
I am looking to buy some deermeat. Hubby and Son went out and once again didnt get one.  Our Hunting-Boy is 11, and wants nothing more then to have some Deer!! He went out there with his BB gun yup u heard right BB gun, and saw couple but too far away. Poor kid, 2 years in a row no Luck!!
Dad was out there too but he just isnt a "hunter" hahah he saw couple but nothing he would have been able to shoot.
So I am giving up on them bringing Home a deer. 
So whats my other Option??? To BUY the Deer!!!:evil: 
So if ya know anywhere , let me know .
Thanx all !!!
:xzicon_sm


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You don't really want to buy Michigan wild deer right? Since that is illegal and the second offense is a felony.

Now if you want to talk to a game breeder and buy a deer from them or find a place that sells venison that comes from New Zeeland then that is fine, and legal.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You know you really need to read the Hunting Guide and find out things like that because you really opened yourself up to a bunch of a whole lot of possible problems with your post. I could have very easily just PM'ed you and said hey I have some extra for....say....50 cents a pound, I'll meet you at so and so. Sell it to you then turn around and arrest you for illegally purchasing venison. That would not be entrapment or because you openly posted wanting to buy venison, just like a drug deal. Man, I want to help people but *PLEASE*, make some effort to find out what you can and can't do, read the guide.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Contact some of the high fence hunting ranches. if properly licensed, they can sell these animals. We used to do it through a restaurant I managed. We sold it in the restaurant (prepared) and wholesaled it out to other vendors in other states. Typicaly, these ranches will start culling does in late August.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I'm sure you didn't mean you wanted to buy a live animal; you're looking for a place to buy venison, correct? 

Do a web search of 'wild game', 'butchers', etc. Many places are licensed to sell wild game. I know of several in my area, but no idea what you have around you. You will be able to purchase ground venison and probably find assorted roasts and chops, too.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

You also might be better served to simply ask for some venison that one of our members might share. We have some very generous people here.

You can buy venison at Butcher Boy Food Products.

586-779-0600


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

oops, I should clarify, I didn't mean buying a live animal! (all though buying a "hunt" is an option, albeit very expensive!)


----------



## huntnbrush (Oct 12, 2005)

By the way, the season is not over!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh wow I am so sorry !!!
I did NOT know this. I just thought u could buy this at a processing shop like Buffalo or Beef.
SO SORRY !!!
ignore this post!!!
---------
NOT interestet in ANYHTING illigal!!!!

Can somsone delete this Post?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Firecracker,

I don't think anything you said was out of line, but misunderstood maybe. It's easy to do on these forums. If you want me to delete the thread I will, but you can buy venison products at various outlets in Michigan.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Neal said:


> Firecracker,
> 
> I don't think anything you said was out of line, but misunderstood maybe. It's easy to do on these forums. If you want me to delete the thread I will, but you can buy venison products at various outlets in Michigan.


But it is NOT wild game venison products.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I didnt want a DEER I wanted DEER MEAT. Said so in my header. Sorry I didnt say venision.
---------
BOEHR
Iam sorry I upset u so much, but I am NOT a hunter so therefor I am not going to know everyhting there is to know. People like you who know more should be more helpfull without being rude. Sometimes PEOPLE just make mistakes in my Case it simply was that. Not trying to to do anything ILLIGAL!

I never KNEW that somone as Private person selling processed Deer is doing something illigal. 

So that being said. I am sorry once more. I do not want ANY deer, or deermeat anymore.
I am leaving this site, I will not stand for some Moderator to be rude and talk about arresting People. uncalled for.!
And honestly I would hope for more then that in ANY Moderator.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I could bag you a deer, heck I'd even pay for the tag. Later in the year I see anywhere between 30-40 deer a night, so there is no lack of deer. I will gladly kill one for you if you'd want to pay for the processing. I'll pm you.
Alex


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

shhhhhhhhh THATS ILLIGAL !


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I wasn't trying to be rude, I was trying to make a point. Like I said if I wanted I could have PM'ed you and sold you some and then criminally charged you for buying it. Don't worry Firecracker, you have just made up my mind that I have been pondering for some time. I won't be able to help people on the site much longer with laws etc because I won't take the time anymoreand take away from my hunting and fishing time to look things up for people. I'll just be another person just like everyone else.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

You're not a hunter so you didn't know it was illigal to buy wild game but you know it's illegal to use the tag ? I smell fish. You do have a point I agree with but with the amount of jerks around if I was LEO I might be testy too. Still think boehr adds a lot to this site.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

. I'll just be another person just like everyone else.[/QUOTE]

Without having to go to work evey day...lucky guy have fun


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Actually, getting paid to stay home. Yes, that is a bigsmile.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

There is nothing fishy about me maybe its YOU!
I never said nothing about any Tag.
So I would love to know why YOU think you should accuse me too of doing something illigal? Oh wait, youre a GREAT HUNTER too who knows everything 

the part where I said " SHH Thats illigal" I was referring too THE MEAT not a TaG
HE offerd me a PROCESSED Deer. And Boher said was illigal !
but hey,,,,,,,it dont matter what i say does it really....
glad u all are so perfect and KNOW everything. Must be great to be so high and mighty


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

teaching is one thing, the way u responded isnt TEACHING. All u had to say was hey did YOU know this is illigall? Without all the rude comments.

And why did u think you wasnt just like everyone else here? Just because u are a MOD? good grief sure glad being a Mod didnt go to ure Head at all


----------

